

Careers And Marriage - chegra
http://www.forbes.com/2006/08/23/Marriage-Careers-Divorce_cx_mn_land.html

======
markstansbury
So a woman with a college degree who earns $30,000 per year or more ("Career
Woman") is more likely to divorce you, cheat on you, or express displeasure at
the thought of having children. Wow. Compelling research.

But isn't $30,000 a bit low to lump into the "Career Woman" category?

Do you think these studies controlled for the (obvious?) fact that women below
this already-low bar are either 1) trophy wives happy to play their part or 2)
going to get punched right in the mouth for any sort of dissent? I grew up
around both types and neither got divorced. Most miserable people I knew.

In other news: Stressed people often find it difficult to get along with
others, while people at the spa do not.

~~~
tptacek
There it is. Also: this "research" is irrelevant; the one-income, stay-at-home
parent model is probably dead forever. Throughout much of the middle class, a
single income simply isn't viable. Which, from a social science perspective,
makes you wonder about any statistics they may home come up with: did they
control for all the other socio/econo/cultural stuff that's conflated with
this? A single income is more likely to be viable in rural areas, where
competition, social mores, and lack of mobility disadvantage divorce
inherently.

------
euroclydon
I am married to a stay at home wife. We have two boys, ages 4 and 5. It takes
a lot of effort to keep the environment stable and happy at home. Living on
one income, we can't afford to live in a good school district or pay private
school tuition. So, we're looking at either having her go back to work, or
homeschooling. We might get lucky, and I'll make enough money as a consultant
to move to a nice neighborhood (or farm) AND homeschool the kids -- that would
be ideal.

Homeschooling can be a really neat option, if you're willing to make it
interesting for the kids, by taking time off to travel, hiring tutors, or
involving them in a business like a niche farm.

~~~
markstansbury
My mom home-schooled my little sister and it was wonderful.

My sis left grade school below average on all standardized tests. She was
home-schooled for a few years. I'm pretty sure she only did about two or three
hours of school work per day--but my mom does all sorts of "field trip" type
stuff so there were plenty of learning opportunities outdoors.

Anyway, sis went back to school and smoked the tests. She just graduated from
undergrad as the top student in all of the sciences and 2nd highest grades in
the university. Bam!

